# Consigli Roma



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2013)

Ovviamente taggo il nostro [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e appunto come da titolo... questo week end me lo andrò a fare a Roma con amici, consigli di ogni tipo? Da alimenti a movida serale?  Luoghi, che so, cose da fare... ovviamente non c'abbiamo i miliardi da buttare


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2013)

Domani ti scrivo un pò di cose. 

Dove alloggiate? Andate con la macchina o con i mezzi? 

P.S. In centro, con la macchina, non si circola più. E' un DIDAstro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani ti scrivo un pò di cose.
> 
> Dove alloggiate? Andate con la macchina o con i mezzi?
> 
> P.S. In centro, con la macchina, non si circola più. E' un DIDAstro


Alloggiamo in zona Pietralata/Tiburtino e ci muoveremo con i mezzi.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Agosto 2013)

Per uscire quartiere San Lorenzo per spendere poco, poi Pigneto e Trastevere. 
Mangiare bella domanda. Come sai sono stato a Napoli per 8 anni e non ho ancora trovato nulla di paragonabile ai locali napoletani che ti sanno sfamare come si deve a poco prezzo. A pranzo dietro al Parlamento c'è l'osteria dal Cavalier Gino: prezzi relativamente bassi e tipica cucina romana molto buona.

Zona Pietralata Tiburtino esattamente dove? 
Se vuoi conosco qualche locale napoletano in cui ho mangiato la pizza davvero buona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2013)

se andavi la prossima settimana potevamo incontrarci Splè...cmq non so aiutarti visto che sto fuori Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per uscire quartiere San Lorenzo per spendere poco, poi Pigneto e Trastevere.
> Mangiare bella domanda. Come sai sono stato a Napoli per 8 anni e non ho ancora trovato nulla di paragonabile ai locali napoletani che ti sanno sfamare come si deve a poco prezzo. A pranzo dietro al Parlamento c'è l'osteria dal Cavalier Gino: prezzi relativamente bassi e tipica cucina romana molto buona.
> 
> Zona Pietralata Tiburtino esattamente dove?
> Se vuoi conosco qualche locale napoletano in cui ho mangiato la pizza davvero buona


No dai, mica vado a Roma per la pizza, ce l'ho sotto casa  in che senso dove?


----------



## The Ripper (8 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No dai, mica vado a Roma per la pizza, ce l'ho sotto casa  in che senso dove?



ad esempio, vicino ad una stazione metro?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ad esempio, vicino ad una stazione metro?


Siamo a dieci minuti dalla stazione di Pietralata appunto.


----------



## Frikez (8 Agosto 2013)

Mandate [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] in qualche postaccio, zona stadio magari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mandate [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] in qualche postaccio, zona stadio magari


Eh, ci mancava l'inutile commento di Frikez


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2013)

Come ti ha scritto Jack: San Lorenzo (sei anche relativamente vicino), anche se in questo periodo non troverai granchè. E' un quartiere praticamente attaccato alla città universitaria e pieno di studenti. Puoi andare a mangiare, sempre a San Lorenzo, da Pommidoro che fa cucina tipica romana.

Poi potete andarvene in centro, ma da Pietralata (coi mezzi) è un pò uno sbattimento: Trastevere, Campo dei Fiori, Piazza Navona, Castel Sant'Angelo. Lì troverete veramente di tutto, dai ristoranti tipici ai locali all'aperto alle straniere da rimorchiare.

Poi... stai a Roma quindi vatti a prendere un bel pezzo di pizza bianca con la mortazza. Da Roscioli in via dei Chiavari. Zona Campo dei Fiori.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Agosto 2013)

Splendici Incisivi vorrebbe sapere qualche posto dove stanno i travoni, aiutatelo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Agosto 2013)

Oddio, avevo letto male il titolo è pensavo Splendidi avesse chiesto dove comprare conigli a Roma ahahahaha

Comunque io sono stato a Roma con la mia famiglia qualche anno fa, e ricordo che a Campo dei Fiori c'era molta gioventù. Io andrei li, di più non so dirti se non divertiti, anche perchè città belle come Roma secondo me non ne esistono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ti ha scritto Jack: San Lorenzo (sei anche relativamente vicino), anche se in questo periodo non troverai granchè. E' un quartiere praticamente attaccato alla città universitaria e pieno di studenti. Puoi andare a mangiare, sempre a San Lorenzo, da Pommidoro che fa cucina tipica romana.
> 
> Poi potete andarvene in centro, ma da Pietralata (coi mezzi) è un pò uno sbattimento: Trastevere, Campo dei Fiori, Piazza Navona, Castel Sant'Angelo. Lì troverete veramente di tutto, dai ristoranti tipici ai locali all'aperto alle straniere da rimorchiare.
> 
> Poi... stai a Roma quindi vatti a prendere *un bel pezzo di pizza bianca con la mortazza*. Da Roscioli in via dei Chiavari. *Zona Campo dei Fiori*.


Ho visto la puntata di "unti e bisunti" di Rubio proprio per questo  e si son presi il posto sul taccuino proprio Campo dei Fiori e Trastevere, non importa se sarà uno sbattimento, abbiamo tempo da perdere  



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Splendici Incisivi vorrebbe sapere qualche posto dove stanno i travoni, aiutatelo


Non volevo dirlo apertamente, di fatto sei l'unico che mi ha capito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2013)

Comunque grazie per i consigli, vedo che son gettonati San Lorenzo, Trastevere, Campo de' Fiori... poi vabbè le piazze come Venezia o Navona sono un classico. Cercheremo di andare sicuramente in tutti i posti consigliati


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho visto la puntata di "unti e bisunti" di Rubio proprio per questo  e si son presi il posto sul taccuino proprio Campo dei Fiori e Trastevere, non importa se sarà uno sbattimento, abbiamo tempo da perdere
> 
> 
> Non volevo dirlo apertamente, di fatto sei l'unico che mi ha capito




Ho visto la puntata ieri sera. Il posto della sfida è una Pizzeria. Si chiama "Da Ivo". O una cosa simile... E' a trastevere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2013)

Su consiglio di chef Rubio... andiamo nell'Antica Norcineria e la troviamo chiusa, unica attività a chiudere a Campo de' Fiori il mese di agosto; nel pomeriggio andiamo da Ivo e lo troviamo chiuso, altra attività a chiudere il mese di agosto. Il primo giorno andiamo a cercare Gino... chiuso anche quello, altra attività chiusa il mese di agosto e per concludere, sabato, abbiamo trovato chiuso anche Pommidoro, spettacolo  se non altro abbiamo acquistato da Roscioli la pizza e ci siamo fatti dare 4 etti de mortazza da Ruggeri a Campo dei Fiori


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2013)

Azzz in effetti avete beccato un periodo un pò strano!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Azzz in effetti avete beccato un periodo un pò strano!


Se non altro abbiamo avuto la garanzia della loro qualità, chiudere di questi tempi, con tutti i turisti, significa che te lo puoi permettere. Poi chiedendo info per andare da Gino acchiappiamo il tipico romanaccio che fa "Gino? Gino è er top, alto livello" con quel fare come a dire non c'è storia, neanche si discute  spiace non esserci potuto andare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Agosto 2013)

magari riaprono proprio settimana prossima


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> magari riaprono proprio settimana prossima


La norcineria è in ferie dal 3 agosto al 3 settembre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La norcineria è in ferie dal 3 agosto al 3 settembre.



alla fine ti è piaciuta Roma? o meglio Napoli e i napoletani tifosi del napoli??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> alla fine ti è piaciuta Roma? o meglio Napoli e i napoletani tifosi del napoli??


No, credo che Roma sia migliore di Napoli in vari aspetti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, credo che Roma sia migliore di Napoli in vari aspetti...



meglio i Romani o i napoletani che tifano napoli?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio i Romani o i napoletani che tifano napoli?


Eh?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh?



 niente Splè volevo sapere se ti sono simpatici i Romani e le Romane


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> niente Splè volevo sapere se ti sono simpatici i Romani e le Romane


Mi sembra davvero difficile poter esprimere un giudizio antropologico sui "romani", in primo luogo perché ci son stato tre giorni, in secondo luogo perché bisognerebbe fare di tutta un'erba un fascio. Però i commercianti con cui ho avuto a che fare son stati simpatici... ad esempio nella macelleria dove ci siamo recati a Campo de' Fiori. Prima siamo entrati a comprare 4 etti di mortazza, dopo un po' due etti di pecorino e un etto di coppiette, viste le nostre intenzioni il macellaio fa: "Volete diventa' draghi", siamo morti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra davvero difficile poter esprimere un giudizio antropologico sui "romani", in primo luogo perché ci son stato tre giorni, in secondo luogo perché bisognerebbe fare di tutta un'erba un fascio. Però i commercianti con cui ho avuto a che fare son stati simpatici... ad esempio nella macelleria dove ci siamo recati a Campo de' Fiori. Prima siamo entrati a comprare 4 etti di mortazza, dopo un po' due etti di pecorino e un etto di coppiette, viste le nostre intenzioni il macellaio fa: "Volete diventa' draghi", siamo morti



draghi ahahah


----------

